# Seiko Help!



## [email protected]

Hi all,

Hope you can help, below is my Father's seiko watch that he bought in the mid nineties whilst on holiday in Hong Kong

It has been stored since 1999,

i had a new battery installed but the repairer told me the watch was possibly seized;

Can anybody give any information on the watch and also any advice on if it can be repaired;

The dial is marked "Seiko quartz chronograph sports 150"

The case back is marked "6m25-6000"

Thank-you in advance

paul


----------



## pauluspaolo

Hi there - 6m25 is the movement number, 6000 will be the case number. The other number (230614) on the back of the watch is the serial number & it can be used to date the watch, in this case to March 1992 (the 1st number indicates the year, while the 2nd number indicates the month within that year - so it helps to know what decade the watch, or movement, was made by Seiko). March 1992 more or less ties in with when you said your dad bought the watch. As to whether the watch is repairable I don't really know.

If you do a Google (search the UK only) for "Stephen Burrage" you should find a link for a watch repairer that I've used in the past & can recommend. If the watch is seized then it may just need cleaning, if it needs parts replacing then it depends if parts are still available for this movement.

I did a worldwide Google search for "Seiko 6m25" & found quite a lot of interesting information about the watch. One of the search results yields this info about the functions of your watch:

6M25, 6M26:

- 3 main hands, 24hour hand, date wheel, mode indicator, 4 motors

- crown for mode selection + 2 buttons

- 12h daily alarm

- automatic calendar (no day of week, no year)

- chrono up to 60min

- countdown timer up to 60min

Also, according to this site, "the 6Mxx series were the world 1st perpetual calendar. Made from around 1991-93" & has the following functions: "date window, alarm, 60 minute 1/10s analog chronograph, 60 minute countdown timer, perpetual calendar "

Another search result said this about the watch:

"I have a 6M26 (very similar to the 6M25) that has a countdowm timer for up to 60 minutes. Time can be set in minute increments & once started it runs backward (second hand and minute hand, looks pretty weird) until 0 is reached, then it beeps for up to 20 seconds. One can also switch to normal time display and back during countdown."

There's a downloadable pdf file of the instuctions available here: http://www.seiko.com.au/instruction_manuals.asp

Hope this helps - looks like a nice watch & it might well be worth trying to get it repaired. I'd give Stephen Burrage a go if I were you & if he can't help maybe Seiko themselves can??

Best of luck


----------



## [email protected]

hi pauluspaolo,

Thanks very much for great info,i will do some searching!

paul


----------



## terry casey

[email protected] said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope you can help, below is my Father's seiko watch that he bought in the mid nineties whilst on holiday in Hong Kong
> 
> It has been stored since 1999,
> 
> i had a new battery installed but the repairer told me the watch was possibly seized;
> 
> Can anybody give any information on the watch and also any advice on if it can be repaired;
> 
> The dial is marked "Seiko quartz chronograph sports 150"
> 
> The case back is marked "6m25-6000"
> 
> Thank-you in advance
> 
> paul


----------



## terry casey

Hi Paul

I am about to sell an identical model on ebay.

Stephen Burrage the recomended watch repairer is excellent.

If you have any trouble tracking him down, let me know.

But you can post your watch to him special delivery:

S Burrage MBHI

PO Box 8362

Leicester LE7 4WX

Tel 0116 26 77 673.

If you need any other help just give me a call on 07704 678 398

Good luck Terry


----------

